# brown sugar v. molasses?



## subie73 (Oct 8, 2008)

can this be used as a substitute to molasses?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm..... Stick wit molasses


----------



## subie73 (Oct 9, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Hmmm..... Stick wit molasses



yeah i think so to, just wondering if anyone has tried or if it works better or if at all.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 9, 2008)

Na man molasses is microlife friendly the little beasties love it.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 9, 2008)

Blackstrap molasses costs about 3 bucks... only takes 1.... then 2 teaspoon per gallon... lasts a good amount of time... Worth the couple of bucks.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2008)

make sure its unsulphered blackstrap 
*No* brown sugar won't work as a sub.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 9, 2008)

* I think brown sugar is just white sugar with molasses added :hubba:*


----------



## FizGig (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't mean to sound ignorant here, but what do you use brown sugar or molasses for?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 9, 2008)

It adds carbon to the plant and that gives the plant more mass and unsulphered molasses helps bring out the natural oils and resins and flavors in the bud. Makes them "sweeter" supposedly... I'm currently using  it, I'll let ya know how it comes out...

I read somewhere that some people use it throughout the entire cycle... Couldnt find the site again tho..


----------



## ishnish (Oct 9, 2008)

i've been using molasses since last july, seems to have positive effects.
plus, all the friends i've shared with said, 'whoa! holy bleep! thats good!'


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 9, 2008)

Why can't you use brown sugar? What about raw cane sugar?


----------



## subie73 (Oct 10, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> * I think brown sugar is just white sugar with molasses added :hubba:*



it is i think, that's why i was wondering if it would work.


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 10, 2008)

Since they both cost about the same and are found an aisle or two apart in the grocery store. i would just use molasses lol and do.....

i don't think it would be beneficial to just use plain cane sugar due to the fact that it would probably  draw lots of insects to your plants..... 

just my opinion though.

you could always go ahead and try it out for experimental purposes though
if you do let us know how it goes


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 10, 2008)

Also the little critters really dont like the blackstrap molasses.. But your plants love it! I cant deliver it verbatim but bugs definitely wont bother your soil if ur using unsulphered molasses... Google it... Molasses Pest Control..


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2008)

seems to be a lot of confusion here.
this topic has been hashed out over and over.
here is the 3 main links that will answer ALL of your questions regarding mollasses and reg cane sugar.
*Sweet Organic Goodness - Magical Molasses** - by 3LB*
using molassas and sugar
molassas and corn syrup
please read.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Mutt but I couldn't find anything about raw cane sugar. It's brown and tastes just like molasses. I use it in my teas sometimes with no problems at all.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thanks Mutt but I couldn't find anything about raw cane sugar. It's brown and tastes just like molasses. I use it in my teas sometimes with no problems at all.



it tastes like molassas becuase it is about 3.5% to 6.5% molassas. 
 and why i say to just use the unsuplhered "blackstrap" molassas and leave the brown sugar for baking...is brown sugar is refined.


			
				wiki said:
			
		

> The third boiling of the sugar syrup gives _blackstrap molasses_. The majority of sucrose from the original juice has been crystallized but black strap molasses is still mostly sugar by calories[1]; *however, unlike refined sugars, it contains significant amounts of vitamins and minerals. Blackstrap molasses is a source of calcium, magnesium, potassium and iron*.



edit: oops realized you said raw cane sugar...should work fine, but think the blackstrap molassas would mix better being thick liquid opposed to crystals. Also a majority of molassas comes from sugar beets and not cane...some do, but mostly from sugar beets.


----------



## subie73 (Oct 10, 2008)

got some! thanks guys


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 15, 2008)

everything is broken down inter sugars that your body burns same as in a plant to much will kill you or your plant


----------



## massproducer (Oct 15, 2008)

there is a big difference between raw cane sugar and blackstrap, they are basically the exact opposite, when it comes to sugar manufacturing.

What I mean is that raw cane sugar is basically just sugar, raw unrefined sugar, it has no real nutrient values except for its carbs, this is because a form of blackstrap molasses is made from raw cane sugar syrup that is spun on a powerful centrifuge, that manually seperates as much PURE sugar from the syrup as possible.  What you have left is blackstrap.  This is not the most efficient way to make blackstrap, and as such is not the way that large molasses manufacturers make it, this is a byproduct of the raw cane sugar making process, with the majority of the focus on producing pure sugar.

So the difference is that all of the important minerals and vitimans, that makes blackstrap... blackstrap will always be left behind in the molasses, as the sugar industry sees these minerals as contaminates and impurities.  The sugar industry wants PURE raw sucrose


----------



## IRISH (Oct 15, 2008)

maybe this was posted already. the low-down on molasses through ZenLunatic, by (3LB's), three_little_birds...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149&highlight=molasses

i use unsulphered blackstrap molasses myself, manufactured by B&G Foods, for Brer Rabbit... and if you need a bean recipe, holler, got that too...:hubba: ...bb...


----------

